# Panay blue information?



## 007 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi, Im thinking about getting a panay blue but I cant find any information about them... could anyone please help me, thanx


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Jun 2, 2012)

007 said:


> Hi, Im thinking about getting a panay blue but I cant find any information about them... could anyone please help me, thanx


Scientific name please.....


----------



## advan (Jun 2, 2012)

1hughjazzspider said:


> Scientific name please.....


There isn't one. This is as close as you can get for now: _Orphnaecus_ sp. "Panay" or _Orphnaecus_ sp. "blue"

OP: What exactly do you want to know?

I keep my group moist:





			
				advan said:
			
		

> I set them up in vials, gave them half substrate with a plastic leaf in to the center for climbing and webbing. They have tunnels all the way down and web tunnels all the way up and sit at the top most of the time. They're great eaters too. Feeding time is usually a quick flash and the feeder is gone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Jun 2, 2012)

advan said:


> There isn't one. This is as close as you can get for now: _Orphnaecus_ sp. "Panay" or _Orphnaecus_ sp. "blue"
> 
> OP: What exactly do you want to know?
> 
> I keep my group moist:


Ahh I see. Well had I known it was an Orphnaecus I probably could've helped em out. But panay blue by itself means nothing to me. Could've been anything.


----------



## advan (Jun 2, 2012)

1hughjazzspider said:


> Ahh I see. Well had I known it was an Orphnaecus I probably could've helped em out. But panay blue by itself means nothing to me. Could've been anything.


How many spiders do you know of that are native to Panay? How many are blue?


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Jun 2, 2012)

advan said:


> How many spiders do you know of that are native to Panay? How many are blue?


Millions if it makes you feel better . Seriously though I just didn't put too much thought into it, lol.


----------



## kelvintheiah (Jun 2, 2012)

hi. that specie is from here(philippines) though i don't know where in panay you can see them in the wild, i think it is best to keep them in a tropical like environment. a little dry with misting on the sides of the container. im interested in getting that one, i have a s. samarae which is also found here in philippines but in other island(samar).


----------



## Leeway337 (Jun 19, 2012)

*How big do these get?*

How big do these get? Mine has a network of tunnels that go all over the place. It likes to hug the ground and be sneaky when I put a cricket in. I put a roach in and the spider did 2 push ups then hugged the ground and waited to ambush. It ussualy eats outside and is always keeping the tunnels clean. Doesn't realy hide from me but goes to a hole just incase. Real cool looking spider that is frequently hanging out in plain sight. I have bamboo but this one dug more tunnels and dug them faster then my other burrowers. The entire ground outside is a mat of web lightly covered with coir. Does anyone know the adult size of these?


----------



## advan (Jun 19, 2012)

Body length here--> Click


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 19, 2012)

I know they are fast. I got one in yesterday, and within 5 minutes of having it, it got away from me. Managed to get somewhere under the house. Kids just said they seen it in the yard, walking, then it went down in the grass to hide. We scoured that whole spot, no tarantula.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Jun 19, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> I know they are fast. I got one in yesterday, and within 5 minutes of having it, it got away from me. Managed to get somewhere under the house. Kids just said they seen it in the yard, walking, then it went down in the grass to hide. We scoured that whole spot, no tarantula.


That really sucks dude


----------



## EbonyKatana1664 (Jun 19, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> I know they are fast. I got one in yesterday, and within 5 minutes of having it, it got away from me. Managed to get somewhere under the house. Kids just said they seen it in the yard, walking, then it went down in the grass to hide. We scoured that whole spot, no tarantula.


Hope it shows up.


----------

